# Gimp Text im Kreis erstellen | Schriften krümmen & Texte entlang eines Pfades erzeugen



## 3dtutor (18. März 2022)

Für die unter euch, die sich fragen, wie man ohne Plugins diese Aufgabe bewerkstelligen kann.


----------



## Technipion (18. März 2022)

Wie immer ein super Video! 

Ich persönlich benutze für Pfadeffekte und gekrümmte Objekte am liebsten Inkscape.
Einzelne Objekte lassen sich auch wunderbar über die Zwischenablage zwischen GIMP und Inkscape hin und her kopieren. Wenn man beide Programme kombiniert erhält man ein unglaublich mächtiges Toolset.
Natürlich gibt es da eine gewisse Überschneidung, weil GIMP auch vektorbasiertes Arbeiten unterstützt, und Inkscape auch viele Features für Rastergrafiken mitbringt. Aber das ist ja das tolle an FOSS: Ich kann beide haben!

Ich freue mich schon auf dein nächstes Video.

Gruß Technipion


----------

